# 300 fps flats?



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Hey, guys!

I've been looking for the perfect hunting bandset for 3/8 inch steel. I've taken a few tasty little animals with headshots shooting about 250 fps, but I'm really looking for that ultimate power that can take a squirrel with a head, neck, or chest shot. Also, at any range more than 7 meters or so, the squirrels around here can dodge the bullet. How, I don't know, but they can. So in that way too, extra speed would be great.

So, here's the question:

Who can give me a flatband setup in theraband gold or black at any draw length 55 inches or under that can send a 54 grain projectile at 300fps or more? I know it's overkill, but I really want that stopping power. I'd hate to hit a squirrel in the chest and have it run away in pain. I want a clean kill with any hit chest or up.

I couldn't find what I was looking for in the hunting band setup thread, so I thought I'd ask here.

Note: I'm a small guy, and with butterfly bands I'd rather not pull anything hugely heavy. So, lighter draw if possible.

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

With slingshots speed is not a substitute for blunt trauma, not sure 3/8s will ever reliably anchor squirrels with body shots at slingshot speeds. I would shoot larger ammo.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Agreed. I'm looking to purchase some 36 cal. lead from simpleshot. That should be better. But for now, I have successfully killed both rabbit and squirrel with 3/8 inch steel, and have not given any nonlethal wounds that I know of. The penetration on a headshot is quite surprising. The ammo goes through the skull and into the brain easily.

But I do agree: I need bigger ammo soon.

Thanks!

Peter


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

PeterW said:


> Agreed. I'm looking to purchase some 36 cal. lead from simpleshot. That should be better. But for now, I have successfully killed both rabbit and squirrel with 3/8 inch steel, and have not given any nonlethal wounds that I know of. The penetration on a headshot is quite surprising. The ammo goes through the skull and into the brain easily.
> 
> But I do agree: I need bigger ammo soon.
> 
> ...


What is your set up?

I have shot my share of squirrels and have very rarely gotten ANY penetration on squirrels with 3/8s ammo, or any other ammo for that matter. Rabbits are a different story.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Anywho there are lots of setups to get 3/8s up to 300 fps, there is a section on this forum, the 300 club I think, that has lots of recipes for the need for speed.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

It is actually "speed freaks".

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19722-speed-freaks-ssf-300-club/


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Look at Speed Freaks and Power Rangers to see how others get extreme speed/power. TimDX achieved 300 fps with .44 lead, andBill Hays hit 420 fps with .33 lead, which weighs almost the same as 3/8 steel and small tubes, so 300 fps with 3/8 steel should be a piece of cake. I agree with those who advise heavier ammo.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

August West said:


> PeterW said:
> 
> 
> > Agreed. I'm looking to purchase some 36 cal. lead from simpleshot. That should be better. But for now, I have successfully killed both rabbit and squirrel with 3/8 inch steel, and have not given any nonlethal wounds that I know of. The penetration on a headshot is quite surprising. The ammo goes through the skull and into the brain easily.
> ...


I use either 22 to 11 mm tapered tbg cut 11 1/2 inches long, or 3 1/2 to 1 1/2 tapered theraband black cut 6 1/2 inches long. A squirrel headshot from around 10 m will drop him. And I popped a rabbit's heart with the 22 to 11 setup once.

Good suggestion about speed freaks.

Thanks, guys!

Peter


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

I like 30/20mm green Gold's Gym for 3/8s steel. Never chronoed it but it is moving pretty good.


----------

